# 5 Month puppy grinding teeth???



## jade18

My 5 month old golden Lucy has started to (what sounds like) grind her teeth
while lying around the house. She doesn't move her mouth at all but this annoying grinding sound is coming from her mouth. At times it sound like she is crunching or chewing her teeth. There are no bones around for her to get hold of so I know that can be eliminated. Is this the start of her puppy teeth falling out or something else? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## vrocco1

I can't even imagine what that is. I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## Kzwicker

Murphy is 5 months now and has almost lost all of his puppy teeth. Maybe she just lost one and is chewing on it?


----------



## TheHooch

I have seen a puppy grind his teeth during tooth lose. He just needs more oral stimulation maybe alot of play with a soft toy for this to happen without his need to do this. The only time I ever saw this that was the case and it stopped. Not sure if it is an primevil instinct or way. I would think back in the day they would hae played with skins of the kill during tooth loss but that is the best I can do for you.


----------



## LibertyME

Liberty and another puppy Ive raised, each would grind their teeth during teething...it stopped when their 'grown up' teeth came in...the sound is like fingernails on a chalk board! <shivvvvveeerrrrsss>


----------



## BeauShel

Never heard of it but what everyone has said makes sense.


----------



## boyd114

maybe theres some loose teeth in there agrivating her!!


----------

